# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Bad route

## xaotikos

Στο routing table μας οι Νότιο-κεντρο-ανατολιτικο-δυτικοί (Πως αλλιώς να περιγράψεις την νησίδα Περιστέρι-Πειραιάς-Αργυρούπολι κλπ  ::  ) παίρνουμε ένα route
10.0.0.0 10.2.0.70 255.0.0.0 UG 3 0 0 wlan0

Είναι δυνατόν να προκαλεί προβλήματα στην ποιότητα των link μας (ταχύτητες,time out κλπ) ?

Ps: Ο mindfox έκανε μια προσπάθεια να βρει ποιος το στέλνει νομίζω αλλά δεν ξέρω τι έγινε.

----------


## xaotikos

KANENAS  ::   ::   ::  
Έλα να βλέπω συμμετοχή από τους linux-αδες router-αδες και ότι άλλους -άδες διαθέτουμε....

----------


## Capvar

Δεν ξέρω αν προέρχεται από εμένα  ::  δεν είμαι σίγουρος... αλλά νομίζω ότι το χρησιμοποιώ για να βλέπω awmn όταν είμαι Ιντερνετ... αν εμφανίστηκε πρόσφατα ή το έχεις μόνο εσύ τότε δεν είμαι εγώ... θα το κοιτάξω αύριο από κοντα...

----------


## Achille

> Είναι δυνατόν να προκαλεί προβλήματα στην ποιότητα των link μας (ταχύτητες,time out κλπ) ?


Όχι. Αλλά πρέπει να βρεθεί και να σβηστεί.
Πιθανότατα κάποιος κάνει distribute τα static routes εκτός από τα connected.

----------


## Capvar

Δεν είμαι εγώ παιδιά την έχω σβήσει εδώ και καιρο...

----------


## phronidis

Το route έρχεται απο το 10.2.0.70 και ήδη το έχω επισημάνει στο routing team, υπήρχε δε και 192.168.0.0 10.2.0.70 mask 255.255.0.0 κάποια εποχή.
Αρα το routing team θα πρέπει να ξέρει την 10.2.0.70 διεύθυνση.

----------


## xaotikos

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο νομίζω να είναι πρόβλημα του 10.2.0.70 (JS i think). Μπορεί απλά να είναι broadcast ενός route που του στέλνει άλλος router (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος)

----------


## Achille

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο νομίζω να είναι πρόβλημα του 10.2.0.70 (JS i think). Μπορεί απλά να είναι broadcast ενός route που του στέλνει άλλος router (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος)


Σωστά. Ο JS μπορεί να "καρφώσει" όμως από ποιον το παίρνει, και έτσι να φτάσουμε στη "ρίζα" του κακού.
Βέβαια φαντάζομαι ότι το στέλνει κάποιος που δεν έχει μόνιμη IP οπότε δύσκολα μπορεί να σας πεί το Routing team ποιος είναι.

----------


## JS

Gia to 10.0.0.0 DEN mporw na dw apo pou einai dioti den mporw na psaksw na brw kapoia IP na kanw traceroute...An kserete me poion tropo na to kanw peste to mou. Pantws pernaei apo mena kai paei ston Middle_East_West sto interface 10.32.46.65 (AdHoc pou exoume).

To 192.168.0.0 eixa me ena scan oti eftane META apo ton naso (JS->MEW->Nasos) kai malista brika ena PC me onoma PHRON (i kapws etsi). Ypethesa oti einai apo ton phronidi. Den kserw omws.
An thelete ksanakanw ena scan kai lew apotelesmata. Pantws YPARXEI akoma to 192.168.0.0 (255.255.0.0) kai pernaei pali apo ton MEW.
To allo 192.168.0.0 (255.255.255.0) pou pernage palia kai DEN pernaei twra itan apo lathos tou Harisk.

Elpizw na boithisa ligo. Dwste mou ta fwta sas gia to pws na brw to 10.0.0.0 giati eimai asxetos  ::

----------


## JS

Me to IPScanner briskw polles IPs apo 192.168.0.0 alla den mporw na kanw se kammia ping  :: 
Pio sugkekrimena me OLA ta traceroute pou kanw stamataw stin 10.80.181.202 pou mou leei oti DEN briskei tin ekastwte 192.168.x.x
Den kserw ti allo na kanw  ::

----------


## MaximillianGraves

ama den kano lathos einai apo ton Varda

giati to eixa dei kai mou erxotan apo ton Taki

kai ton eixa rotisei kai mou pe oti einai apo ton Varda

o Takis tha mporei na mas diafotisei kalytera

h' akomi kalytera o Vardas

----------


## takis

192.168.0.0 10.2.4.245 255.255.0.0 UG 6 0 0 eth2
10.0.0.0 10.2.4.245 255.0.0.0 UG 5 0 0 eth2

ayta ta route ta perno apo ton Varda kai ego..opote as mas pei o Vardas apo pou ta pernei aytos kok!  ::

----------


## phronidis

Εγώ τα στέλνω στον Varda, διότι όπως έγραψα έρχονται από 10.2.0.70, πρέπει από εκεί να δούμε απο πού έρχονται.

----------


## Achille

Καλά τι κάνατε, κύκλο;
phronidi με ποιον είσαι συνδεδεμένος και τι IPs έχεις στο κάθε interface;
Για να βλέπεις ότι έρχεται από το 10.2.0.70 πρέπει να είσαι και συ συνδεδεμένος πάνω στο 10.2.0.x, αλλιώς δε θα το έβλεπες, σωστά;

----------


## phronidis

Είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο 10.2.0.0 με ip 10.2.0.60, Varda , Capvar & Spirit.
Οπότε απο το δύκτιο 10.2.0.0 στέλνω τα routes στον Varda & Capvar

----------


## Achille

JS κάνε ένα route και στείλε τα αποτελέσματα να δω...

----------


## nasos

> Me to IPScanner briskw polles IPs apo 192.168.0.0 alla den mporw na kanw se kammia ping 
> Pio sugkekrimena me OLA ta traceroute pou kanw stamataw stin 10.80.181.202 pou mou leei oti DEN briskei tin ekastwte 192.168.x.x
> Den kserw ti allo na kanw


Κάτσε να ρίξω κι εγώ μια ματιά, σαν ιδιοκτήτης του 10.80.181.202...  ::

----------


## JS

Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
10.17.118.64 10.2.0.60 255.255.255.252 UG 2 0 0 wlan2
10.2.4.248 10.2.0.60 255.255.255.252 UG 2 0 0 wlan2
10.2.8.200 10.2.0.10 255.255.255.248 UG 3 0 0 wlan2
10.2.10.64 10.71.216.30 255.255.255.248 UG 2 0 0 wlan0
10.47.130.72 10.2.0.50 255.255.255.248 UG 2 0 0 wlan2
10.80.181.200 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.248 UG 2 0 0 wlan1
10.32.46.72 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.248 UG 2 0 0 wlan1
10.80.181.208 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.248 UG 3 0 0 wlan1
10.32.46.64 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.248 U 0 0 0 wlan1
10.71.216.64 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.248 U 0 0 0 eth0
10.2.8.0 10.2.0.10 255.255.255.192 UG 3 0 0 wlan2
10.80.181.0 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.192 UG 3 0 0 wlan1
10.80.181.64 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.192 UG 3 0 0 wlan1
10.17.118.0 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.192 UG 7 0 0 wlan1
10.2.10.0 10.71.216.30 255.255.255.192 UG 2 0 0 wlan0
10.71.216.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.192 U 0 0 0 wlan0
10.32.46.0 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.192 UG 2 0 0 wlan1
10.2.6.0 10.2.0.81 255.255.255.128 UG 2 0 0 wlan2
10.1.12.0 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.0 UG 6 0 0 wlan1
10.2.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 wlan2
10.2.1.0 10.2.0.254 255.255.255.0 UG 2 0 0 wlan2
10.1.9.0 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.0 UG 6 0 0 wlan1
172.16.0.0 10.2.0.81 255.255.255.0 UG 2 0 0 wlan2
10.1.10.0 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.0 UG 6 0 0 wlan1
192.168.0.0 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.0 UG 6 0 0 wlan1
20.20.20.0 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.0 UG 7 0 0 wlan1
10.1.5.0 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.0 UG 6 0 0 wlan1
10.1.6.0 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.0 UG 5 0 0 wlan1
10.1.7.0 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.0 UG 5 0 0 wlan1
10.31.176.0 10.2.0.60 255.255.255.0 UG 2 0 0 wlan2
10.1.3.0 10.32.46.65 255.255.255.0 UG 8 0 0 wlan1
* 10.0.0.0 10.32.46.65 255.0.0.0 UG 2 0 0 wlan1* 
0.0.0.0 10.71.216.67 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0

wlan0 ->omni
wlan1 ->AdHoc Me MEW (grid)
wlan2 -> Grid me lyk (den einai ola ta routes paaali  ::  )

----------


## nasos

Από το linuxopc έχω τα εξής:



```
[[email protected] root]# traceroute 192.168.0.171
traceroute to 192.168.0.171 (192.168.0.171), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  GW-nasos.hook.awmn (10.80.181.212)  2.465 ms  2.144 ms  3.301 ms
 2  192.168.0.171 (192.168.0.171)  7.391 ms  5.021 ms  4.650 ms

[[email protected] root]# traceroute 10.1.6.35
traceroute to 10.1.6.35 (10.1.6.35), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  GW-nasos.hook.awmn (10.80.181.212)  2.529 ms  2.516 ms  2.463 ms
 2  home.macrx.awmn (10.1.6.35)  6.266 ms  11.698 ms  5.724 ms
```

Μετά από έλεγχο έχουμε: όνομα pc 'SERVER', είναι το ίδιο με το 10.1.6.35 το οποίο ανήκει στον Macrx.



```
[[email protected] root]# traceroute 172.16.0.1
traceroute to 172.16.0.1 (172.16.0.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  GW-nasos.mew.awmn (10.80.181.201)  2.653 ms  3.052 ms  3.131 ms
 2  GW-mew.js.awmn (10.32.46.68)  6.200 ms *  70.972 ms
 3  172.16.0.1 (172.16.0.1)  84.230 ms  109.011 ms *
```

Ονομα pc 'LAETITIA'. Τίποτα άλλο δεν ξέρω, εκτός από το προφανές ότι βγαίνει μέσω του Γιάννη/JS.

Για 10.0.0.0 δεν πήρε το μάτι μου τίποτα...

----------


## mindfox

Έχω την αίσθηση, ότι αφού το 10.0.0.0 είναι 2 hops από τον JS, τότε ο "ζημιάρης" μας είναι ο MEW.

Για τσέκαρε με τον Χάρη...

----------


## Achille

> Από το linuxopc έχω τα εξής:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [[email protected] root]# traceroute 192.168.0.171
> traceroute to 192.168.0.171 (192.168.0.171), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  GW-nasos.hook.awmn (10.80.181.212)  2.465 ms  2.144 ms  3.301 ms
>  2  192.168.0.171 (192.168.0.171)  7.391 ms  5.021 ms  4.650 ms
> ...


Με συγχωρείτε που θα το πω, αλλά δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν τα 192.168.x και κακώς τα κάνετε route όσοι τα κάνετε. Από τον lyk και πάνω πάντως δεν τα κάνει κανένας.
Όποιος χρησιμοποιεί 192.168.x στο AWMN απλά δεν του καίγεται καρφί να συνδεθεί με κανέναν άλλον εκτός από τη γειτονιά του, μόνο έτσι μπορώ να το ερμηνεύσω.
Επίσης και για αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν το 10.1.x χωρίς να τους έχει δοθεί από κανέναν.
Άμα νομίζετε ότι η ομάδα hostmaster δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά της, να μας το πείτε να παραιτηθούμε και να αφήσουμε κάποιον άλλον να την κάνει.
Αν κάνει ο καθένας του κεφαλιού του, δεν πρόκειτε να κάνουμε δίκτυο ποτέ.

----------


## Achille

M-E-W στείλε μας και εσύ το route σου να δούμε τι λέει...

----------


## akou

Ούπς! Ο 172.16.0.1 είμαι εγώ! Θα κοιτάξω να το διορθώσω το γρηγορότερο (κακώς βγαίνει στα routes)

Αργύρης

----------


## akou

Μπορεί κανείς να δει τώρα πιά αν βλέπει το 172.16.0.1? (που ΔΕΝ θα 'πρεπε)
Νάσο;

Αργύρης

----------


## xaotikos

Ίσως να έχει κάποια σχέση. Πριν λίγο μιλούσα με τον Cyberangel στο dc του Capvar.
Ο Cyberangel πέφτει πάνω στον grgs(10.1.3.1) και έχει ip 10.1.3.100.
Εκέι που μιλούσαμε λέω να του κάνω ένα ping. Και ιδού:



```
ping 10.1.3.100
PING 10.1.3.100 (10.1.3.100) from 10.2.0.50 : 56(84) bytes of data.
From 10.32.46.65 icmp_seq=1 Destination Net Unreachable
```

Το ίδιο έπερνα και από τον grgs αν και τον έβλεπα κανονικά μέσα στο dc!
Μήπως κάποιος router είναι misconfigured?

----------


## xaotikos

Τώρα του κάνω ping κανονικά! Τι να πω...δεν ξέρω  ::

----------


## Capvar

Hop Latency IP Address Node Name 
1 198 ms 10.17.118.66 10.17.118.66 
2 58 ms 10.2.0.70 10.2.0.70 
3 73 ms 10.32.46.65 10.32.46.65 

Κάνοντας ένα traceroute στο 10.0.0.0 μου βγήκαν τα παραπάνω αποτελέσματα....

----------


## JS

To 192.168 opws to ekane o nasos fainetai na einai tou MEW. to * 10.32.46.65 einai tou MEW*  .
To idio isxuei kai me to 10.0.0.0 :

* traceroute to 10.0.0.0 (10.0.0.0), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 10.32.46.65 (10.32.46.65) 14.713 ms !N 19.830 ms !N 3.621 ms !N*

----------


## nasos

> To 192.168 opws to ekane o nasos fainetai na einai tou MEW. to * 10.32.46.65 einai tou MEW* .


Στο δικό μου trace φαίνεται πως το 192.168.0.171 είναι ο macrx, και 172.16.0.1 κάποιος πίσω από 10.32.46.68. Ο 68 δεν είσαι εσύ στο link σου με τον Χάρη;΄

Επίσης Αργύρη (akou) το 172.16.0 δεν το βλέπω πλέον, αλλά χλωμό να ήσουν εσύ. Εκτός και πέφτεις πάνω στον js...!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

Nai to 68 einai diko mou. Ara an to 171 einai pisw apo auto me 1 hop einai tou MEW.

Pantws egw 172 den pianw  ::

----------


## Achille

Έχω νέο κρούσμα στο 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 και μου έρχεται από τον tassos.
Κοίταξα τη zebra του και έχει static route το 10.x να δείχνει προς εμένα.
Όταν το έβγαλα, παρατήρησα ότι του έρχεται το ίδιο πράγμα από τον nkladakis.

Δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα είχατε με τα multicast, πάντως η λύση που έχετε δώσει είναι λάθος. Για πέστε λίγο τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα είχατε και τι ακριβώς κάνατε για να το λύσετε, να βρούμε μια πιο σωστή λύση...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Xthes to vradi parateireisa ena route 192.168. apo tin meria tou lyk, 5 hops apo emena....xerei kaneis tpt?
pera omws apo afto eida kai kati 100.100.100.x !!!! eleos!

----------


## xaotikos

Χτες το βράδυ που ήρθα Αθήνα σύνδεσα το pc μου στον Notios (GRGS client). Λόγω ότι και οι 2 είχαμε XP το μόνο που κατάφερα για να δω awmn και από το δικό μου pc ήταν με ICS την wireless συνδεσή του. Οι εσωτερικές ip είναι στο 192.χ.χ.χ οπότε λογικά από εμάς σου έρχεται. Όλα αυτά όμως μέχρι το απόγευμα καταφέραμε και κάναμε bridge την wireless με το lan οπότε πρέπει να έχουν φύγει τα 192.χ.χ.χ. 
Sorry αν δημιούργησα κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά βλέποντας ότι στο dc βγαίνω με την ip του Notios υπέθεσα ότι απλά δεν φαίνομαι...

----------


## tassos

> Έχω νέο κρούσμα στο 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 και μου έρχεται από τον tassos.


Είναι δυνατόν να του έρχεται αυτό το route από το home LAN μου; Νομίζω το έχω προσθέσει χειροκίνητα στα XP μου. Αν πρέπει να το βγάλω, πες μου.

Τα υπόλοιπα μόλις γυρίσω  ::

----------


## Achille

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
> Έχω νέο κρούσμα στο 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 και μου έρχεται από τον tassos.
> 
> 
> Είναι δυνατόν να του έρχεται αυτό το route από το home LAN μου; Νομίζω το έχω προσθέσει χειροκίνητα στα XP μου. Αν πρέπει να το βγάλω, πες μου.


Κάποιος είχε βάλει σε σένα και τον Κλαδάκη static routes στη zebra. Τα έκανα comment-out και τώρα εξαφανίστηκε το entry.
Όποιος το είχε κάνει, να σηκώσει το χέρι για το πατροπαράδοτο φατούρο  ::

----------


## racer

Profanos egine epidi h zebra tou nikou kanei ta dika ths. Twra pou to ekanes comment o nikos exei route pros to AWMN:

[lola:~] root# traceroute 10.37.57.252
traceroute to 10.37.57.252 (10.37.57.252), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 172.16.176.1 (172.16.176.1) 10.895 ms 10.045 ms 9.274 ms

Kai mazi me afto den exete kai tin dsl tou nikou oute tin dikia mou  :: 

Tha dw ti mporw na kanw twra (6 to proi) alla ama den ta kataferw otan ksypnisis dokimase an paizei kai an den paizei prospathise kai esy na to ftiaksis (to registered IP tou nikou einai 217.30.160.216).

Malon exoume provlima me afto  ::

----------


## racer

Mpa, den mporw na kanw tipota, den fenete na ypakouei stin logiki mou h zebra tou nikou. As kanei kapoios kati giati den exete internet  ::

----------


## nkladakis

Ο Φυρογενης ειναι παλι εκτος γιαυτο δεν παιζει  ::

----------


## Achille

> Ο Φυρογενης ειναι παλι εκτος γιαυτο δεν παιζει


Ακριβώς. Δεν έχει σχέση η zebra του Νίκου που δεν παίζει το link  ::

----------


## tassos

Ααααχ αυτός ο Φυρογένης... είχαμε διακοπή ρεύματος και ως γνωστόν δεν τα πάει καλά με τα restarts. Θα το διορθώσω το πρόβλημα μόλις προλάβω (ελπίζω η τρέχουσα να είναι η τελευταία εξεταστική μου). Πάντως λέω να τον μετονομάσω σε "Zardinieras" καθώς πλέον κατέβηκε από ταράτσα και είναι στο μπαλκόνι.
Τα links του θα είναι up το συντομότερο δυνατό...

----------

